# Your pride room!



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright everyone lets see some pics of your proud room! What you got flowering? I got a blue widow, moby di#k, pinapple express, and a easyryder. Who else?:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I will get some pics once my lights are on chef...I have all those strains too. lol


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

LOl wanna see where you at 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I have company over...Hubbys friends that dont know about the grow so I cant whip out pics til they go home..jesus my house is a video gamers meca...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

ok


pk reveg then moby **** in the back and to the left of him sour cream 3rd pic NL clone


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

k
1st pic is flowerin nl 2nd is la woman 3rd pic power kush I know I have some nute burn.....some of the plants are def more sensitive than others lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

k

1st pic my easy rider which is budding nicely but the leaves look like crap they hate the heat from the light and are nute sensitive as u all can see lol...
2,3, are both pics of my low ryder 2's the buds are so white sticky and crystally it is beautiful.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

k

 1st is blue widow which was pissed but isnt anymore thank goodness...2nd pic is the TW clone 3rd pic all are tagged


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

k

1st pic pineapple express 2nd is a low ryder I bent the heck out of third is power kush


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok thats just scary! it like looking at my grows. We gotta compare smoke reports.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I told ya.....its kind of funny.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

once I flower em I will decide which to keep as mothers and start doing bigger grows of less strains..kind of crazy doing so many but what can I say...I'm crazy.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Havent got around to keeping mothers yet, just able to clone real good right now. Having to time my grows in accordance with maternal law 7443.23112: The in-law visit schedule. i got 2 moby clones and two pinapple express. I may clone the thai ss but don't know yet waiting to see about room and the trainwreck is coming up too!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I am smoking some tw keif that is killer..I would clown (so tired lmao) clone the crap out of her lol...easy and cheap to keep mothers in veg if they arent too big under flors...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Havent got around to keeping mothers yet, just able to clone real good right now. Having to time my grows in accordance with maternal law 7443.23112: The in-law visit schedule. i got 2 moby clones and two pinapple express. I may clone the thai ss but don't know yet waiting to see about room and the trainwreck is coming up too!


 
in laws suck...lmao.   atleast mine do. they are horrid parents glad we dont see them much.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Mine are cool and were close its just they are oooollld school texas coutry folk. They have a dont ask dont tell thing when it comes to my meds, but with help of this site and other like normal, etc. they are starting to understand..i'm just lucky fer once!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

funny how the one plant with the word easy in the title is being such a pain..and its supossed to be an auto but never worked like the LW2's so I am blooming it like a normal plant...weird.


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

I know..LOL, i put her in 12/12 after going 20/4 with her.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay so you can check my pics out in my current journal ~ Nice room for sitting and re-hab-ing plants. As well as the 3'x4' veg area or the twin 600 hps in the 3'x 6' bloom room ~


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice rehab clinic ya got. Whats flowering?


----------



## meds4me (Nov 7, 2009)

Nothing in the flower room at this time as i'm in the middle of changing over to dwc and re-habbing the girls from the last thrip infestation. I have Bubba kush, and some bagseed sativa. Although the seeds sre not happy since going DWC and the PE and mango still needs some help ~


----------



## oneplantwonder (Nov 9, 2009)

all such beautiful pictures cant wait till mine grows bigger


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Bugs i hate bugs!Don't worry oneplant i remeber when i was reading everyone elses smoke report now i can give my own. You'll get there!


----------

